#  1 7.7   2-

## !

! -   1 7.7.    2-. :     2011   ,      :Frown:    ?!

----------

... 1- ?

----------


## !

:Embarrassment:    ... 
 :      !
-  ,    !
,

----------


## !

!   ! :Big Grin:

----------

,    2-  2010   1 7.7 (7.70.524)   1-     2010 ?             ,     ..  -   ?  :Frown:

----------


## 76

1- .     ""     2009  2010 .       2011.

----------


## Missis Osipova

2

----------

,

----------


## 76

?    .

----------


## Missis Osipova

.. ..    .....   .. .... !!!    ..  ....

----------


## 76

.

----------

,    .
     --        ,   ..    -.       ?  2   !!!!

----------


## Greydog

- ,      . 1-  2-  ,   
  -       
         ,        2-!   !  ,

----------

> - ,      . 1-  2-  ,   
>   -       
>          ,        2-!   !  ,


  8-.
  ,   .
,       -   !  -,    -   .  - !

----------


## Greydog

"   "
       ,  
  , ?      ,     ,  ,      ?      ,         
      .          ,     "   "
 -,   ?  ,

----------

> "   "
>        ,  
>   , ?      ,     ,  ,      ?      ,         
>       .          ,     "   "
>  -,   ?  ,


8- !
      ,.

----------


## Greydog

,

----------


## Bazil

.   1   .   ,  -   ...

----------


## 63

,  ,       !   ?

----------

> ... 
>  :      !
> -  ,    !
> ,


    ,   ?

----------

,  ...
  ...

----------

!!.        .          2   2011 .   ""    ,       .

----------

,      2-   .

----------

> ,      2-   .


         ,   2-    .  -. 1 7,7

----------

> ,   2-    .  -. 1 7,7


, -    ?

----------


## vlmart

> , -    ?


         "   ":     "",      .

PS.    ,  ... "1 7,7"  .

----------


## Annchen

,  .     :
    ( )      1-   2-  ,    ? 1      ,         ,   ,    ?

----------

> .. ..    .....   .. .... !!!    ..  ....


   ,         .  ????

----------

-     . ,    .     .  ,    ?

----------


## Bazil

> -     . ,    .     .  ,    ?


    .
  ,    /,        "  ".

----------

!   .  -.
  !

----------


## Bazil

> !   .  -.


 :Smilie: 
     -     1,       2.

----------

1 7.7  ( 190) ,    ,  ?

----------

[]=[]+;
{ (22237)}:                      ,  ?

----------


## Octopus

**,  525, ?

----------

> !   .  -.
>   !


  ! !     ,     ,      !  ,      !

----------

,    1 7.7 ,  535

----------

?

----------


## Octopus

**,    . ,

----------

.
   ,     8.2.   2-. :       .

----------


## nadya23

1 7.7,     7.70.536       ,        ,           ,   ,  ,  ,       ,    -,   400,           . -   ?

----------


## foxcy

> 1 7.7  ( 190) ,    ,  ?


     ! - ? .

----------

> 1 7.7,     7.70.536       ,        ,           ,   ,  ,  ,       ,    -,   400,           . -   ?


    . ,      ,        .

----------

1 7.7 ,  190.           , ,     2011 .   "  "   . , !     ?

----------


## Dump

> 1 7.7 ,  190.           , ,     2011 .   "  "   . , !     ?


.      2011   ?  :   "" -    .  ,   -.     ,   .

----------

,     ,    1 .     ,  "  -   103 -  0".         "",    " "   0  400.     0!!!  , ,    ,  1,    2 ,      !

----------

...   ...    103...     2011 ...  ...

----------


## Dump

-

----------

-   !  ! ,    .  1      ,    ,   ,     ,      !

----------

!

----------

1: 8.2 (8.2.14.540)
   ,  2.5 (2.5.45.3) 
  2-,   -   "    !",    !!!       ...

----------

> -     . ,    .     .  ,    ?


   ....!!!     . ,     ,      ,   .    ,    .        .

----------

322          .   ?      (  ,   ,     -      ,  .        ==.      ,  "  ",      ,   ,   .       ?

----------


## Dump

.      - , .

----------

,  .         ,  ?

----------


## Dump

,

----------

.. ,       ,   ,        ,  ?          ,

----------


## ""

1 7.7            ?     ..  18%....?

----------

> 1 7.7            ?     ..  18%....?


       ,             .

----------


## ""

, )

----------

> ,


 
   107 640,   2932 
   339 971,    ,  253480
     ?
     = 107640
   339971
      83559   ,     ?

----------


## Dump

.    339971 +  2932 -      .

----------

..

----------

1 7.7  191,       (    2 )  , ,   .  -  ?

----------


## Dump

, .   253480 + 2932.        .

----------

> , .   253480 + 2932.        .


 ,    ,   !

----------

. 64)))

----------


## Dump



----------

> 


,  -

----------

.        ?

----------

,             ,      ..   ,         ,   =.        .   ?

----------

> -   !  ! ,    .  1      ,    ,   ,     ,      !

----------

> .. ..    .....   .. .... !!!    ..  ....


  ! ,      ,      . 

 ,     1 (  ),   ""    ,   .

----------


## ""

!   ,   -,    1 7.7,           -    ,        !  :Frown:   ?        ?           :Frown:

----------


## Bazil

*""*,    .   .       .
 ,      , -     .

----------


## ""

.    (       -    ),      ?      ?      ?

----------


## Bazil

*""*,     .
      .       ,    .
   -  ?
        .    .

----------


## ""

,        ,      ,     :Frown:     ,  ,           ,        ?        ?

----------

!      1 7.7,      "      "  "   ..."                /.

----------


## ""

Bazil,        1 7.7       -   ?

----------


## Bazil

*""*,      62 .
 -,   ,       .    ,     ,         .    .

----------


## ""

!!!   :yes:

----------

,  !      2-  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Duro4ka

. 1  7,7   538.     .    " "    2400     600000      .  ?

----------


## Duro4ka

1         15 .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Karenina80

,,,        2-?  ,, ,   ?

----------

> ,,,        2-?  ,, ,   ?


    (  )     - 2   .

----------


## Karenina80

,,  "   "   , 2 .,      .  ,    1     ,         ,

----------


## VVS_918

!!!      1 7.7    2-.      , ,     2-       1-,    ,         "  ",     " .."  "  ,   ,   ...".
      ! "     2011 "    .    , ,   .

----------


## Dump

VVS_918,     ,     ,   .     ?...

----------


## Karenina80

.
, .
  17.7  ,  190.    2-      ,  :
1.   2011 .
2.   2011  ( . ).

    -  ,      :
- .1   
- .2

----------

., , , .2
   ,

----------


## alemilkina

1 7.7 ...
1.  ,      2011  ???
2.      ,      ,        2-.
3.            ,  ...    -,   2011   ,     (      ).

----------


## Dump

> ,      2011  ???


   . ;-)        -,     ? ,

----------


## alemilkina

> . ;-)        -,     ? ,


     ?? ))
     ? -   ?

----------

-   -

----------


## alemilkina

> . ;-)        -,     ? ,





> -   -


 ,       ...   ,,,, -   2011  (((((

----------

1: .7.7   7.70.178.

----------

** ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------

!!!
    !!!???
    ,  ?  ?   !!!!!! 
 !
 <

----------


## Bazil

**,  ,    .    .

----------

--  - ( )- - :     2012  

     -  -    -   ... ...   (  )... ..

 ?

----------


## Bazil

> ?


     .     " "           .
  ,   551.   -   -     -   "   ".     .   .   -   .        ,       .     2    . .

----------


## tatyana_ab

2-    ,         , ,     ,   2-

----------


## vasheron

,   .

----------


## vasheron

,    .   ,   []=[]+;
{ (24901)}:       
,     .
 , ,  .
7.7  551

----------


## vasheron

7.7  551
 -  -     -   -   2012   (  )! 
HELP!!!   ?

----------


## Bazil

*vasheron*,     - .      "  " -     .       .
p.s.   2   ,    -  .     -  -   ,    .     -     ,   ...   .

----------


## Milayaluda

2    , ,   !! 
  -    .

  8-        ,    !!!

- !!!  !

----------


## Bazil

> - !!!  !


    ,  .     .  ...

----------


## -Afina-

> 1 7.7  ( 190) ,    ,  ?


     . (     ).       2013 . (    ).

1 7.7  ( 221).

----------

>    
,

----------

:
http://infostart.ru/public/122018/

----------


## -Afina-

> >    
> ,


...      .    ?      7.7 -    .

----------


## -Afina-

"  "  "   " ,       5.5 . )))  -.)))

 -   1  7.7     2013  ?

----------


## 2007

> -   1  7.7     2013  ?


.  220 






> ...


   -    ?
--  -    01.01.13?

----------


## -Afina-

> .  220 
> 
> 
> 
>    -    ?
> --  -    01.01.13?


,    .

      01.01.2014 .

----------



----------


## -Afina-

- .))

    ,           .

   !

----------

> "  "  "   " ,       5.5 . )))  -.)))
> 
>  -   1  7.7     2013  ?


.    .
      ,      .

----------


## _

> - .))
> 
>     ,           .
> 
>    !


     _  _    .       .        ,         . 
      ,          .    .

----------

> .


             "\"

----------


## 2007

> "\"


    ,

----------


## _

> ,


   .

----------


## 2007

> .


   ,      .      ,

----------

1   224
  2           .
  .
 2012      13%,  2013 .
     ?

----------


## 2007

-  -
      2013 ?

----------

> -  -
>       2013 ?

----------


## 2007

,     ,     ,       :Smilie:

----------

> 1   224
>   2           .
>   .
>  2012      13%,  2013 .
>      ?


    1 7.7
   --

----------


## 2007

> --


 --  "  ".        .  2013

----------

> ,     ,     ,


--  --

----------

> --  "  ".        .  2013


      ?

----------

> ?


  ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ,     .


   2013?
   ,

----------

> 2013?
>    ,


   2013,

----------


## 2007

> 2013,


   .  ,      ,   2013  ?

----------

> .  ,      ,   2013  ?


                ,       ,  ,        .

  ,       .



.S.      ?

----------


## 2007

> .S.     ?

----------

